

Hakaru an embedded probabilistic programming language in Haskell - colinprince
http://indiana.edu/~ppaml/HakaruTutorial.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hakaru#!/story/forever/0/hakaru](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hakaru#!/story/forever/0/hakaru)

